# Adding zones to current system



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I want to add zones to my system. I have a 240'x30' area I am renovating this year and i want to irrigate. I have a few questions

Can I tap into a line that is feeding another value box. What I'd like to do is cut the line and put a t fitting then run this to my new vale box. This would be easier than going from the valve box since its across the driveway.

I plan on using I20s if I put 9 heads on each side(30 feet apart) would this give me enough coverage, or do I need to add middle heads? I have another area in my yard That Is similar but it's only 25' not 30' and its set up just on the edges.

I plan on adding 6 zones, my current system is running 6gpm. If I run with 9 heads on each side I would do 2gpm heads I was thinking this would give me good flow to reach 30' easy. If I do need to add middle heads I will have to run 1.5 gpm heads so I have enough valves.

I am running these zones down my driveway which is a good 400' from my house I was going to use a hunter node to run the zones without having to run wire all the way up to my current controller.

I was going to use 1" main lines with 3/4" for the head lines. Should I do This or keep 1' lines for all?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm a visual person, so I struggle trying to do the layout in my head. If you do a simple paper layout, then I think it will be easier to explain.

If the pipe that feeds the valve box always has pressure (aka. main), then yes you can T from it.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> I'm a visual person, so I struggle trying to do the layout in my head. If you do a simple paper layout, then I think it will be easier to explain.
> 
> If the pipe that feeds the valve box always has pressure (aka. main), then yes you can T from it.


Ignore my crappy drawing skills definitely not a strength lol.
Anyway the total area is 30' wide by 240' long(7200 sf). 18 total heads using 6 zones. My plan was to run 1" lines feeding the valve box plus feeding all zones then run 3/4 to the funny pipe then to the heads


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The head placement should work. 4 heads at 90 and the rest at 180. If concerned in the width, set them at 29.5ft apart (no one will check that you are not irrigating 0.5ft from your property line). On the length keep them at 30ft apart. Still set the nozzle to deliver 30ft.

But here comes the problem. The 4 heads at 90 will need the 1.5gpm blue nozzle. To get even distribution, you will need the 180 to double that (they travel double the distance), so they will need 3gpm nozzles. That will drastically change your number of zones with only 6gpm.

There is a way around this problem. All the heads will get the 1.5 blue nozzle, but the 4 corner heads are in different zone than the rest. When you run the system, those zone will need to run for half the time than the rest of the 180. Your pipe layout will need to be different. If you had 6.5gpm, then you can probably run all 4 in one valve/zone.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@g-man could I just use a 1 gpm nozzle on the corners, or would I not get enough range?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure they sell those at 30ft.

Another option is to go with hunter MPs. The MP3000 have a spec of 30ft (again set them to 29ft on the width). They use MP3000 with 1.82gpm at 180 and 0.86gpm at 90 degrees. Since these are all matching precipitation, you can mix the 180/90 in the same zone.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> @g-man could I just use a 1 gpm nozzle on the corners, or would I not get enough range?


You can use the dark blue 1.0 gpm if you need a 30 foot radius. Take a look at the @ken-n-nancy reno journal for my info on those.


----------

